# Petition for Greek/ Better language support?



## adambyte (Jan 21, 2002)

Sorry if this is duplicated somewhere else and I haven't noticed...

I am trying to learn Greek, and figured I would set up my Mac for Greek stuff. I set up everything just right in the International part of System Preferences...

But where the heck are the accent marks for the Greek letters? And why can't I make my whole system Greek, like I can make the menubar read in Spanish or German?!? I'm trying to get used to another language, why can't I make my Mac have it everywhere?

Grrrr! Better Greek support, Apple! Just a little more work, and I'll love you to pieces!

Thank you.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

I have beein crying out for this since 10.0 he he.  That was a year ago and still nothing.

The "symbol" keyboard isn't a 'real' greek keyboard. It just emulates the symbol font keyboard.

The greek keyboard looks different and has accent marks
(i.e. you press ;  (toggle) and then the vowel you want to accent... kinda like the apple-u, then the vowel you want to accent for umlauts).


There is no official greek support and this sucks.
Go to www.mac.gr (its in greek) and you can sign a petition there to send to apple and apple's greek reseller, to make greek part of the official version of MacOS X.


Historically rainbow.gr (apple's greek couterpart/reseller) has been localizing the OS and selling it in greece, and there is a rumor out that the "greek" version (i.e. OS X international + greek ) will be available only in greece, and even if you have OS X, you will have to buy the "greek" version.  This sucks == its  robbery!


Unfortunatelly people dont care  --stupid roman based languages 



Admiral


----------



## adambyte (Jan 21, 2002)

Well, after hunting around, I found the petition and signed it. they're not even at 500 yet... are there not a lot of Greek MacAddicts?

Also, it's not just the Roman languages... you can put your system in Japanese, too! So it's not just a Roman thing... I suppose it's Apple's cutting corners... Supply vs. Demand.... I just don't like being on the corner that got cut off. 

btw, is Rainbow an actual subsidiary of Apple or what?

For those of you that don't need Greek on your Mac anyway... Why not sign that petition on mac.gr anyway? Afterall, you owe the Greeks... where would we be without pi (3.14)? You'd have no scroll wheel on your iPod! No base for your new iMac! Our Airport Base stations wouldn't be shaped like flying saucers, either!  You get the idea. With native Greek support, we can help spread the goodness that is Mac. Thank you. [steps down off soapbox]


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2002)

Well the greek word is "antiprosopos" (meaning representative).  They are the only officially licenced apple dealers in greece.

I think I will go and get the link for teh petition and ask people here to sign it. 6000+ members should get things moving along he he.

There are greek mac users, but they are usually (most of them) outside of greece, or they are graphic artists, movie people, or educational people using macs.  Macs are too expensive in greece for the average person to buy to use for a home computer so most people buy the $700 pc clone in greece (which still is a lot of money when compared to wages and standard of living).


The good thing with the EU now is that prices for good will level off and perhaps macs might become more affordable 


As fpor the roman deal, you are right.  I mean even VIETNAMESE is there as a keyboard !!!!!!!!!  Jesus!


we need greek! 



Admiral


----------



## adambyte (Jan 22, 2002)

Admiral! I found what you are talking about! (I think) A true Greek keyboard layout?

http://www.wormintheapple.gr/grpatch/http://www.wormintheapple.gr/grpatch/ 

Go to the Downloads page. I got myself the "Mac OS X GR Patch alpha pre-release 0.3" and it does just what you said... the ";" key becomes a toggle for the accent mark! Isn't this exactly what you're talking about? Download and try it yourself.

Now if I could just get my menubar to be in Greek...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2002)

I tried that but then since It did not work for me, I found out the hard way that I had to reinstall OS X, and do ALL the online updates  again (since I have the 10.1 CD) which really sucked  -- I am on 56k at home lol -- too much time to expend on patchjobs


----------

